# so sorry not sure where to post



## mummy2one

Hi I have a DS who is in nursery 5half days a week, however since starting nursery we have had a few problems with him lashing out etc, but the staff at the nursery assure me these are getting less frequent now. He is currently seeing loads of health professionals with suspected Autism although no screening has yet begun but we are on the right path.
I have called a meeting with the SENCO leader in the nursery to talk about some issues that have occurred over half term, apparently the children are not telling the teachers if DS hits them so that he doesnt get into trouble (the kids are 3-4 sounds a bit too adult :shrug:) and all the parents are talking (bi***ing) about us in the playground. I feel like such a crappy parent and spent most of the last week :cry: my eyes out as this journey is not easy at all, DS has speech delay therefore can not tell me himself what is happening. 
Sorry for ranting :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Boo

My son has a speech delay and used to use agression as a way of venting his frustrations at not being able to communicate properly, I think that is a common thing to do. The nursery should be able to suggest ways to deal with this and help your son express himself. Sounds really cliched but things like flashcards are really helpful so long as they are kept simple. Another thing I found with my son was that he didn't cope with the changing environment very well so we all agreed to use a chart showing him what things were going to happen and in what order so he knew what was coming - that helped him to not lash out when things/people changed. 

You're NOT a bad mummy at all, you're little boy just needs extra support and help and you'll do everything you can to make sure he gets that. :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I don't have any advice at all but didn't want to read and run. I'm sorry things are hard :( xxx


----------



## mummy2one

Thank you ladies :flower:
Had a good weekend with DS he has been like a different child but think its because the weather has been half decent and hes been playing out.
My DS doesn't cope well with change so may try the chart thing and we have simple flashcards but he doesn't seem to register them as yet, but school have mentioned maybe learning simple Makaton to try use with him as that is what they use if they need to.
Nice to know Im not on my own despite feeling that way :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2Boo

We use Makaton too. I bought a basic book online and we taught ourselves the thing we felt we would need - please, thank you, more, yes, no, toilet. It really helped us all a lot


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hun, reading your post brought it all back to me. I remember writing a similar post myself 
:( My son is now nearly 7 and was diagnosed at 5 with ASD. It was such a hard time, I felt like people hated me :(

I have to say I know things will get better for you. I never used to tell people M has ASD but now I do as they NORMALLY understand or try and understand more.

He is at school now and I have to say things are MUCH better. Your LO is at a hard age. Do not give up xxx


----------

